# Training Time



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think this is one where you really have to know your dog and go by what works for them. 
tito is a "less is more" kind of dog, thus, we don't train at home.
In obedience, we train one day a week at the kennel club, plus a 1/2 hour private lesson every-other-week. We don't train at home at all.
In field, we do a 1 hour private lesson once a week. I'm trying, really trying, to get out and train with him about 15 minutes at home, 2 or 3 times a week. I'll get more reliable with it now that it's getting cooler out. Really I will. I promise.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm probably not the best one to ask, I know I need to train more but on an average week...

With Conner, including random front and finish training, probably a max of 10 to 15 minutes a week. Okay, I'll be honest, lately it's been like maybe 5 minutes a week. 

Colby, uh, he's lucky if he gets 2 minutes a week of training time lately. I haven't been very motivated to train him this summer.

Flip gets most of my training time since he's still learning the exercises. I'd say I work him somewhere between 8 - 15 minutes a day, but not every day. 

Conner and Colby get most of their training done at matches, when I can get to one. There's no classes around here. The last time I took Conner to a private lesson was in March or April. Colby hasn't been to one since last November.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It depends on what I have going for the week and what I am training. Stuff that she has down really well we practice occasionally--maybe less than once a week (like stays, they are rock solid though I could work more on OOS stay duration). When I am training something new and relatively difficult we practice once or twice a day every day. I can't say how long. I just have to read my dog and know when to quit when we're ahead.

Barb--how often did you train when Tito was just learning? Right now for obedience it's really all maintenance work, right?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

After watching Loisiana's heeling video with Flip, I got up and practiced "get it in" heeling with Jacks. We are rusty at that, even knowing it does help with left turns and figure 8's. I'm embarrassed to admit the leash went behind me to help him remember. 

Training - I just do five minutes a day. And then the hour or whatever at class every week. We're at the polishing stage though. When I was teaching him stuff, we probably had a couple days a week that we did at least 15 minutes training.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am in the maintenance stage. I go to a class once a week (for heeling) and before I teach my rally and obedience class I do a run through which consists of Open and Utility. Throughout the rest of the week I do random drops when I am throwing the dokken on the yard. I also do random hand signals whenever he is stationary.. I also make him front and finish even when we are retrieving those dokkens..But it is just pits and pieces of them all. I don't dwell on anything but just a run through.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm very fortunate to have a 48'x24' training building out on my land or I wouldn't train as much. Jonah and I have started the distraction phase of going somewhere to do heel work and stuff like that. I look forward to the maintainance phase of training.

Megora, watch the Celeste Meade brick work youtube on "get it in". It does wonders for left turns!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy said:


> I'm very fortunate to have a 48'x24' training building out on my land


where's the "I'm so jealous I don't want to speak to you" button?



> I look forward to the maintainance phase of training.


You know I always think that and then when I get there it's kind of boring.



> Megora, watch the Celeste Meade brick work youtube on "get it in". It does wonders for left turns!


I started with Celeste Meade brick work but found I liked Janice Gunn's pot version better


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The same as we do now....never at home, except when we first introduced the articles, we trained them at home for about 5 minutes a day (1 time each leather and metal) several days a week for several weeks.
Yes, now it's all fine tuning and maintenance, and, in utility, always fixing what's broken  . Utility is just like that....




GoldenSail said:


> Barb--how often did you train when Tito was just learning? Right now for obedience it's really all maintenance work, right?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Right now my schedule is busy with training

Most mornings are hiking and 5-15 minutes per dog of something
Monday night we all have off
Tuesday night, Ms Towhee has field class (1 hour + commute)
Wednesday night, Faelan has agility class (1 hour + commute)
Thursday night, Towhee has agility class (1 hour + commute)
Friday nights = off
Saturdays are usually going to parks or a rental and work attention, heeling etc
I average a private obedience or agility lesson for 2 hours (again 3 dogs) every other week.

Sundays I will work agility and/or some obedience in the morning and then there is usually a group field session fore a few hours with Faelan.

Faelan and Towhee are both still very much in the learning mode, while Casey is in maintenance mode

And the dogs are usually worked on contacts and/or weaves when we return from our hike but this is only a few moments really.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I started with Celeste Meade brick work but found I liked Janice Gunn's pot version better


I watched both people's youtube videos and I am curious about trying this out. I couldn't last night because Mr. Jacks was already sleeping and I didn't want to hype him up (it takes him about a half hour to calm down and stop shoving his toys at me for more playtime). 

I was curious about the transitions... 

- how soon do you get your dog to start turning his body? 

- how do you keep him from jumping off the touch object?!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Megora, the dog should start getting the hang of it on day one. I watched the video several times to make sure I got all of the little things I may have missed. Your dog will quickly get to the point that when you put the brick down he will put his front paws on the brick and will start turning round and round, ha! After you have that down pat start doing your left turns with your left turn footwork with the dog and tell him to "get it in". You will end up with a beautiful left turn.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> - how do you keep him from jumping off the touch object?!


If you keep rewarding every time he steps on, pretty soon you won't be able to keep him off!


----------

